# Spring Plans



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's my deal. I have a small two section loft. Right now I'm using half for breeders and will use the other half to wean my early youngsters in. As time progresses I'll use the whole thing as my young bird loft. So my plan is to build another loft to fly old birds and as a breeding loft. I'm looking for suggestions as I make my plans.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The loft I'm working on is 10 x 12. I got the outside done but am working on the inside.... the young bird section will be 12 x 4 and then there will be 2 sections that are 4 x 5. One for cocks and one for hens, then during the breeding season I'll open up a 2 ft. sliding door that connects the two sections to make one big 10 x 4 section for breeding. All in all basically I would suggest to make sliding doors between the sections to make it easier, and even bigger. A sliding door would do wonders for widowhood for old birds probably.

Sho


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

raftree3 said:


> Here's my deal. I have a small two section loft. Right now I'm using half for breeders and will use the other half to wean my early youngsters in. As time progresses I'll use the whole thing as my young bird loft. So my plan is to build another loft to fly old birds and as a breeding loft. I'm looking for suggestions as I make my plans.


Take a look at lovebirds loft. I think it is www.lovebirds.com


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Try this again
www.lovebirdsloft.com


----------



## Lu_Funk (Jan 19, 2011)

How sliding doors is always a plus. It gives up more options if you ever need it down the road. Great way to go


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Lu_Funk said:


> How sliding doors is always a plus. It gives up more options if you ever need it down the road. Great way to go



I agree (a little off topic, but not too far)
We had a house (human house ) with a few sliding doors. They were great (especially in the small areas of the house like the bathroom). 

I've always said if I ever build a house I'd like to use sliding/pocket doors in a few spots.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I agree (a little off topic, but not too far)
> We had a house (human house ) with a few sliding doors. They were great (especially in the small areas of the house like the bathroom).
> 
> I've always said if I ever build a house I'd like to use sliding/pocket doors in a few spots.


any plans or scetches you have on sliding doors? my loft is 3 sections one 6x8 and 2 5x5. I was thinking about taking out the back hallway and making the 2 sections 5x8 and using sliding doors to get in each section


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> any plans or scetches you have on sliding doors? my loft is 3 sections one 6x8 and 2 5x5. I was thinking about taking out the back hallway and making the 2 sections 5x8 and using sliding doors to get in each section


You can buy sliding door kits at local hardware stores.


----------

